# Boating help plz



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking for some tip in regards to fishing on a boat in the bay.
I have been fishing from the surf and piers in the bay for 15 years but pretty much a noob when it comes to boat fishing.
A friend got a boat last weekend and we went out from the marina near Pasedena, MD.

I had prepared shrimp, squid, and BWFB as bait.
We had a fishfinder indicating that there were fish passing under our boat.
But we didn't catch anything at all the whole time.
In fact, I caught a catfish.... which was very strange...

We tried shallow water around 14' deep and also deep water at 50' (yeah, we saw a Carnival cruise ship pass by).

I thought at this time of the year, I should be catching lots of spots and blues...well, at least from the surf or pier.

We stopped by Bass Pro afterwards and asked for tips....
And basically, the guy at the store was saying that at this time of the year, it was hard NOT to catch anything....

What are we doing wrong?
We might be going out again next week and some helpful tips would be very much appreciated...

What is the recommended water depth range when on a boat and for this time of the year? 
I am now thinking that we might have better luck even closer to the shore where the bait fish might be lurking around....


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

I was going through this forum and saw lots of pictures with catfish...so I guess it is not that strange...lol.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

look for action on top water when your out. Just because the dish finder is indicating fish doesnt mean there are actually fish there as it could be anything such as squid shrimp or maybe even krill. When boat fishing keep in mind your not bottom fishing as on a pier or surf just throwing bait out and letting it hit the bottom and letting it sit. If in 50ft of water drop one line to the bottom (spot head) another at 40 (piece of mullett) and maybe another at 25 (fillet o spot) depending on where the fish finder sees the most action. You can also troll baits with curly tail grubs with a piece of squid on it for scent. I usually drop some lines as described above then keep one rod for throwing lures varying my retrieves and look for structure on the fish finder as usually fish like cover. When fishing the HRBT (Hampton roads bridge tunnel) the depth ranges from 5ft to 35 feet and the current is crazy so ill put out lines with a spot head and let them sit at differant distances then use my artificial bait pole to keep me occupied as I wait for hits on the bait poles. You can also throw out small spot whole and live and let them swim around on your hook. When boat fishing you have to think outside the box as its a differant animal than pier or surf as thats mainly bottom fishing. Hope this helps and good luck to ya!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Also it is a good idea to target a specific species and go where there known to hang out. Like here if I want flounder I go to the HRBT and the CBBT and fish around the pilons, this also works for spade fish. If I want tautog Ill go to the first or second island and fish around the rocks. If I want striper ill troll to try to find the schools of them. good luck!! look for structure usually!!


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks so much for the tips!

Stipers or blues would be nice.

I don't think any of us has the right gear for trolling.

Please tell me if this would work...
How about just parking (anchoring) roughly 300 yards off the shore and try for fish there.
Perhaps near bay bridge, either Sandy Point park side or the opposite side of the bridge.
I am thinking...wth I caught fish from surf in those places, why not just be on a boat near that area?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

BlueBites said:


> I am thinking...wth I caught fish from surf in those places, why not just be on a boat near that area?


I see what you mean. Although you probably will catch fish in those areas near the surf, the boat opens you up to a better pick of locations and the fish of those areas. I am not familiar with the waters you are fishing in but as mud said above structure, structure, structure. Bridges, jettys, any type of difference in the water will usually hold fish. You could also try asking some of the local fishermen for a few hints. 

Good Luck


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Usually you can set ur fishfinder to look for larger fish such as striper, provided that is the speicies that you are targeting, which will cut down on some of the confusing as to what you're seeing. Hope this helps..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

BlueBites said:


> Thanks so much for the tips!
> 
> Stipers or blues would be nice.
> 
> ...


WOW. There are places that are summer and EVERYONE gets fish. Spring and fall make you look and learn on the beach. Now its time for the capt. of the boat to learn. The bay has seasons. Learn. lots of good info out there.


----------

